# glaucus atlanticus



## KuroKyoto

I really don't know where to ask this so I'm asking her. I seek glaucus atlanticus. Not to keep, but to photograph. Problem is, I can't figure out where to find them. I need to know where they might be, so I know where to go >> 
some glaucus atlanticus if it helps to jog your memory if you might've seen'm somewhere:


----------



## Fishfirst

Being subtropical, and pelagic, I doubt you will find one... unless its at a public aquaria


----------



## kay-bee

They also almost exclusively eat portugesue man o' war jellyfish so they're probably extremely rare in captivity.


----------



## KuroKyoto

kay-bee said:


> They also almost exclusively eat portugesue man o' war jellyfish so they're probably extremely rare in captivity.


I read they eat blue bottles?


----------



## funlad3

I've never seen one, but those are AWESOME! I can see why you want to take photos! What camera do you use? (Not that I know anything about cameras...)


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, they eat bluebottles, too. I can't think of one single place that might have any except for possibly Carolina Biological Supply Company, but if by some miracle they had any, I guaranteee you they'd want a fortune for them.

I don't think I've ever seen any live specimens. I tend to avoid Man o'Wars, though.


----------



## iheartfish:)

That picture is so cool... It almost looks computer generated... lol those things look like they're from a sci-fi movie!  They're cool!


----------



## KuroKyoto

funlad3 said:


> I've never seen one, but those are AWESOME! I can see why you want to take photos! What camera do you use? (Not that I know anything about cameras...)


Canon EOS Rebel T1i


----------



## KuroKyoto

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes, they eat bluebottles, too. I can't think of one single place that might have any except for possibly Carolina Biological Supply Company, but if by some miracle they had any, I guaranteee you they'd want a fortune for them.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen any live specimens. I tend to avoid Man o'Wars, though.


I'm not really wanting to buy any I just want to find them in the wild.
Is there any chance they'd be around the gulf of Mexico because I'm going around there in April.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Maybe, but we don't get many Man o'wars in the Gulf. They are rare here, but much more common on the atlantic coast.


----------

